# Snow's back!



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2013)

No ride today for me - bit of a winter wonderland out there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

Started here in Leicester, I got 25 miles in this morning to work, but am expecting to only get in 5 on the way home.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Feb 2013)

We northerners have a distinct disadvantage in the mycyclinglog rankings.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> We northerners have a distinct disadvantage in the mycyclinglog rankings.


 
I'm a Northerner  , though living in the deep south.


----------



## 7onagrifter (13 Feb 2013)

Get through todays frontal system of rain sleet n snow, plus the trailing cold front of rain tonight/weds am, then we'll all see increasing temps (still avg. to slightly above) but ideally much drier conditions well into next week at the earliest! The more south and east in the UK you find yourself the more drier and potentially sunnier you'll be as the Azores high will ridge into NW europe to bring us much more settled conditions.
Toward the end of Feb tho and early march shows a likely cold period returning due to blocking weather scenarios and patterns predicted in various models?
Time to dust of the frame tho for the fairer weather spinners amongst us


----------



## Get In The Van (13 Feb 2013)

Snow up here in the Central Belt of Scotland, although is now changing to rain! 
Still an unbelievably cold wind though! Turbo for me today......................................again!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> We northerners have a distinct disadvantage in the mycyclinglog rankings.


Why??


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

snow has just changed to rain here.
considering my options for college this evening. wondering if the snow will be gone enough in 2 hrs for me to get there without re-fitting the marathon winters to the mtb... Postie said that the roads were slush, not clear when he came through an hour ago.
Still if it rains hard enough between now and 5pm it will melt enough of the snow that once I am out of my lane, I should be fine on the mtb as it is... 10km on road or 16km off road (each way) becomes the decision or do I just bale on the evening class?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why??


Can't get out coz of snow more of time than southerner's


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Can't get out coz of snow more of time than southerner's


Never stops me, unless I have no traction, though I dont like ice, besides I lived in Kent and trust me iy can be as cold as the Isle of Sky, where I have also lived.


----------



## Brommyboy (13 Feb 2013)

Beautiful dry snow today. Managed to get our group ride in today. Very chilly but otherwise grand. Using shorter route so hame soon after 3 pm, having covered over 40 miles, on dry roads.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

Brommyboy said:


> Beautiful dry snow today. Managed to get our group ride in today. Very chilly but otherwise grand. Using shorter route so hame soon after 3 pm, having covered over 40 miles, on dry roads.


gone wet, wet, wet here - worst tyre to cycle through IME... now snow & slush... probably not going to college tonight - dark & slush does not appeal.


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Feb 2013)

Below zero here and coming snow down heavily. I suppose the good news is it will all disappear tomorrow and the weekend is set fair and mild which is just as well as we are heading up to Clitheroe for a top ride on Sunday, can't wait.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never stops me, unless I have no traction, though I dont like ice, besides I lived in Kent and trust me iy can be as cold as the Isle of Sky, where I have also lived.


Well lucky you! But it's not like that here, it's simply....no studs no riding and they don't sell studs for bromptons.


----------



## paul04 (13 Feb 2013)

It was snowing quite heavy here in manchester this morning, but it has now turned to rain, watching the weather on the tv before they did say it is going to get warmer by the weekend and no rain


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Feb 2013)

Plenty snow here till around 3:00ish, then it turned to heavy rain and now all the snow's gone


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> Plenty snow here till around 3:00ish, then it turned to heavy rain and now all the snow's gone


 

Hopefully the same will happen here, I hate snow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Well lucky you! But it's not like that here, it's simply....no studs no riding and they don't sell studs for bromptons.


I am not trying to be funny, worst thing I hate about it is kids and snow balls. Besides I have 23mm slicks.
From last time.



Viking O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## matthat (13 Feb 2013)

I got out for a measly 6 miles and by eck it was a grim ride!! But got a couple of local big hills in which was a good feeler for the summers c2c!! And surprised myself on strava which pleased me!!


----------



## Pjays666 (13 Feb 2013)

matthat said:


> I got out for a measly 6 miles and by eck it was a grim ride!! But got a couple of local big hills in which was a good feeler for the summers c2c!! And surprised myself on strava which pleased me!!


Well done at least you got out Matt which is more than I did. Now I feel even more guilty lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Well done at least you got out Matt which is more than I did. Now I feel even more guilty lol


I got out, rode to Knottingley (about 2 miles) feel guilty for going out.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Feb 2013)

It was snowing this morning for a few hours and then it rained and it all went away. I'd rather have snow that rain!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2013)

Been getting plenty of rain, but no snow. Funny, coz it usually looks like the arctic here from November through March . Two years ago, We received 6 inches of snow in early November, then another foot in December. This 18 inches melted in early January, the the next day it snowed 24 inches, which, with supplementary snows from time to time, lasted us until April. Last year and this one, hardly any snow at all, although this year is much colder than last.


----------



## matthat (14 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Well done at least you got out Matt which is more than I did. Now I feel even more guilty lol


Cheers fella!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> It was snowing this morning for a few hours and then it rained and it all went away. I'd rather have snow that rain!


Rains fine, just hate setting off in it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Mar 2013)

Snow again! I think I'll borrow my mate's van and drive to work. I don't mind cycling with snow on the ground, but cycling when snow is in the air and there's a gale blowing is like being shotblasted in the kisser.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Snow again! I think I'll borrow my mate's van and drive to work. I don't mind cycling with snow on the ground, but cycling when snow is in the air and there's a gale blowing is like being shotblasted in the kisser.


Probably wise Andrew. There will be ice under the snow in places anyway......and I agree, that icy wind nearly takes your face off!

Currently minus 6 here and not going above freezing apart from a couple of hours in the middle of the day.


----------



## Goldcoast (11 Mar 2013)

I'm starting to take it personally now, pick up new bike on Monday, have a wicked run out on Tuesday, the OH is ill on Wednesday so look after her. Thursday to Sunday a complete washout with the rain, then wake up today and there's snow  what's expected tomorrow fire & brimstone. Arghhh!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably wise Andrew. There will be ice under the snow in places anyway......and I agree, that icy wind nearly takes your face off!
> 
> Currently minus 6 here and not going above freezing apart from a couple of hours in the middle of the day.


 
I've arrived at work and freezing show is howling off the rooftops on this industrial estate!

Now I just need to try and remind myself not to eat the entirety of the huge packed lunch I made myself for fuel today!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Mar 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> I'm starting to take it personally now, pick up new bike on Monday, have a wicked run out on Tuesday, the OH is ill on Wednesday so look after her. Thursday to Sunday a complete washout with the rain, then wake up today and there's snow  what's expected tomorrow fire & brimstone. Arghhh!


 
I know the feeling; barring commuting my only chance to ride is on a Sunday morning and we've had one nice one in about the last four months!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2013)

sleet and -1c here


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Mar 2013)

2" snow / -4c and alternating blue sky and falling snow.

Giving the world a miss today!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2013)

Brilliant sunshine now in Leicester, though with the wind chill it is -6c, think the ice spikes will be on the bike all week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2013)

Brilliant sunshine here in Cheshire as well this morning (but don't envy me; I can't get out in it today. I spent 2 days on a welsh mountain over the weekend having first hail and then snow thrown at me in what was apparently only 0C yesterday, but I can't last remember when I have needed some many layers to stay warm. somewhere in amongst that I managed to crash my mtb, smash my cycle helmet into 4 pieces and have yet to locate all of my bruises, the head, rib and thumb are the obvious ones, but I seem to have outside left hip, inside right knee + others that have arrived overnight and have less than 4 days to sort a cycle helmet out before going on holiday) Bright side of things it is sunny again and I enjoyed the mtb weekend enourmously. Worst thing is I am going to have to cycle into Chester to get a new helmet and not really be able to try it on due to the bruised forehead/side of head & swelling!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Mar 2013)

No snow settled here overnight, but unless this wind drops I think I'll have fun staying upright on my own two feet, let alone on two wheels. Would rather cycle in snow than strong wind.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Brilliant sunshine here in Cheshire as well this morning (but don't envy me; I can't get out in it today. I spent 2 days on a welsh mountain over the weekend having first hail and then snow thrown at me in what was apparently only 0C yesterday, but I can't last remember when I have needed some many layers to stay warm. somewhere in amongst that I managed to crash my mtb, smash my cycle helmet into 4 pieces and have yet to locate all of my bruises, the head, rib and thumb are the obvious ones, but I seem to have outside left hip, inside right knee + others that have arrived overnight and have less than 4 days to sort a cycle helmet out before going on holiday) Bright side of things it is sunny again and I enjoyed the mtb weekend enourmously. Worst thing is I am going to have to cycle into Chester to get a new helmet and not really be able to try it on due to the bruised forehead/side of head & swelling!


 
Ouch! Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ouch! Here's to a speedy recovery!


thank you.
just found out I have a black eye as well!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2013)

snow has now arrived in Cheshire as well. currently have a blizzard swirling around in full sunshine which is really odd. not sticking though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Brilliant sunshine here in Cheshire as well this morning (but don't envy me; I can't get out in it today. I spent 2 days on a welsh mountain over the weekend having first hail and then snow thrown at me in what was apparently only 0C yesterday, but I can't last remember when I have needed some many layers to stay warm. somewhere in amongst that I managed to crash my mtb, smash my cycle helmet into 4 pieces and have yet to locate all of my bruises, the head, rib and thumb are the obvious ones, but I seem to have outside left hip, inside right knee + others that have arrived overnight and have less than 4 days to sort a cycle helmet out before going on holiday) Bright side of things it is sunny again and I enjoyed the mtb weekend enourmously. Worst thing is I am going to have to cycle into Chester to get a new helmet and not really be able to try it on due to the bruised forehead/side of head & swelling!


Ooh, nasty. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Mar 2013)

Snowed overnight here in Glossop, all the hills around very pretty and white. Intermittent snow showers through the morning although not amounting to much
Mega windy though, must be 40pmh on the tops. And to think I was considering a quick trundle up the Snake Pass today. That's the Snake in the background


----------



## Dayvo (11 Mar 2013)

-9 here this morning, but *blue* sky and a big  .

I'm flying to England tomorrow for two weeks and had hoped for an early spring (like last year) but looks as though it'll be a 'busman's holiday!'


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you.
> just found out I have a black eye as well!
> View attachment 20273
> View attachment 20274
> ...


 
Gah, back of your head too! How on earth did you do that?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah, back of your head too! How on earth did you do that?


front... honest that's the head band that is exposed inside...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> front... honest that's the head band that is exposed inside...


 
Either way, nasty business.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Either way, nasty business.


think it is the car bumper scenario... the helmet looks worse than I actually think the fall was, but I could be slightly biased/concussed. it was a 3 ft jump I landed at speed, though that bit was OK, it was the stopping the bike after it that I failed at...  bl**** typical I should fail at the easy stuff. 
Have spoken with spech and they are having the helmet back in exchange for a reduction on a new one, so off out on my bike now (mtb given it is snowing again) to post old one to them - no idea if it will work out cheaper but saves me a 30 miles cycle ride to chester & back to get a new helmet when they will post one to me... no issues weither way because I can't wear one until the swelling & bruising has gone down, so may as well buy without trying (spech helmets are always comfortable for me so I'm OK with that)


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2013)

3 ft jump - loon !


----------



## SWSteve (11 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you.
> just found out I have a black eye as well!
> View attachment 20273
> View attachment 20274
> ...


 
Doesn't sound too good. Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2013)

Freaky weather in Leicester today, one minute absolute blizzard of snow coming down, the next clear blue skies.


----------



## fullcycle (11 Mar 2013)

on my way home from work today i managed a very spectacular and deffinatley unexpected skid as i entered the estate where i live - it was like a sheet of ice!!!


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Mar 2013)

Some very brave cyclists braving the weather coming back through clapham and balham tonight, well done if it was anyone on here. Even saw a few people in shorts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2013)

5 inches of snow last week, none today, Highs in the Fahrenheit 30s and flurries after a rideable weekend in the 50's F .
Will send warmer weather your way, when received here.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Mar 2013)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2013)

-5c this morning - not too warm eh!


----------



## Ozzrahog (13 Mar 2013)

Got home from my evening ride just as it started to snow, lucky!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Mar 2013)

Got caught in torrential rain this afternoon that then turned to hail so I was drenched and frozzled by the time I got home.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2013)

Woke up to 1-2" of snow this morning. Thawing a bit but sleeting now. Damn!


----------



## daddypaul3 (17 Mar 2013)

there was some snow on the cars when I went out , was bloody cold though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2013)

I love unexpected snow falls. It was pouring with rain last night when I looked out at about 7. Then by 9 it looked like this:





And like this today:


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2013)

A bit white up in Rutland today, Peterborough is just depressing Grey; no change there then


----------



## Brommyboy (17 Mar 2013)

Took a run out towards Kilworth: snow set in so quick mug of tea at Kilworth Springs Golf Club, then back home, but nail in tyre at Stanford-on-Avon! Quick change of tube, then nipple broke off valve and stuck in pump. Still got home fine and due now for 2 new tubes! Will check condition of tyre when it dried out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2013)

Snowed this morning in Leicester, I was 5 miles from home when it really started after riding for a few miles in the pouring rain. Luckily with the rain first it hasn't settled.


----------



## stewby (17 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snowed this morning in Leicester, I was 5 miles from home when it really started after riding for a few miles in the pouring rain. Luckily with the rain first it hasn't settled.



Just made it back before the snow came. It came down well in Leicestershire today but never settled.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Mar 2013)

Here we go again! Snowing, not particularly heavy, some settling but looks like we are in for a day of it.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

As just posted in another thread.

Looks like us in the South East are going to be lucky and miss all the snow mayhem. Thank gawd.


----------



## The Brewer (22 Mar 2013)

Snowday for me, can't do 20miles in the car or bike with this


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

Blimey ^^^^

Where are you Brewer?


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Mar 2013)

Snowing in Manchester, but it is not laying, thank god, I am supposed to be racing a 25 tomorrow afternoon and am hoping the snow doesn't cause a cancellation.


----------



## The Brewer (22 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey ^^^^
> 
> Where are you Brewer?


In the hills above Wrexham, North Wales.....just cleared the drive.....pointless really but a little exercise, getting a turbo trainer if this what winters are going to be like.....spring my arse


----------



## albion (22 Mar 2013)

Well, the forecast has sub zero in Newcastle from 9pm till kick off when Saturday comes the 30th

"I don 't believe it"


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Mar 2013)

Heavy snow here for the past few ours, nothing is lying though


----------



## HLaB (22 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> As just posted in another thread.
> 
> Looks like us in the South East are going to be lucky and miss all the snow mayhem. Thank gawd.


That's not what the met are saying, I hope they are wrong  I'm supposed to marshal at a race up the road tomorrow (just west of Peterborough)


----------



## The Brewer (22 Mar 2013)

Its not stopped all day and I think its snowing heavier now than it has all day 







Hope the leisure centers open tomorrow so I can at least get a swim


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> That's not what the met are saying, I hope they are wrong  I'm supposed to marshal at a race up the road tomorrow (just west of Peterborough)


Is Peterborough in the South East?


----------



## HLaB (22 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is Peterborough in the South East?


London in the first link definitely is. Peterborough far enough SE for me


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> London in the first link definitely is. Peterborough far enough SE for me


 
Conversly Peterborough seems like the arctic circle to me, i don't understand how people manage to go outside at those sort of latitudes.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 Mar 2013)

Without flash




DSCF0102 by jazloc, on Flickr

With flash




DSCF0098 by jazloc, on Flick

And it's still snowing!


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Mar 2013)

It's chucking it down in deepest south london this morning.


----------



## DWiggy (23 Mar 2013)

I hate snow!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> It's chucking it down in deepest south london this morning.


 
Crikey! London/Snow the media will go on red alert now as the world is ending!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2013)

Took the car last night to work as its a 3 am return, glad i did as i struggled to even get home as the snow had fallen all night and the roads had not been gritted and as it was silly early there were no other tracks to follow .
Buses are not running and the road outside the house is a bus route, up after 2 hours sleep to look after the kids as the wife is at work and she had to walk, normally the grandparents look after the kids when i am on nights but its too dicey to risk it for the sake of a bit more sleep.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey! London/Snow the media will go on red alert now as the world is ending!


Damn right too.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2013)




----------



## mangid (23 Mar 2013)

Snowing here in Cambridge and just starting to settle on the roads.

Got my usual 41 Saturday early morning ride in, feet, hands, and a**e have just about recovered.

Anybody understand how fitbits work? Company gave us all one to encourage us to exercise, a 41mile ride is usually good for 14K 'steps', but it only gave me 9K this morning, feeling cheated :-)


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2013)

DWiggy said:


> I hate snow!


 

I'm with you brother!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

Just took the trusty steed to the LBS, only 0.9 miles, but that was enough, roads are horrendous, so I broke the rules and road on the path, marathon winters do leave a lovely pattern in the snow though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

mangid said:


> Snowing here in Cambridge and just starting to settle on the roads.
> 
> Got my usual 41 Saturday early morning ride in, feet, hands, and a**e have just about recovered.
> 
> Anybody understand how fitbits work? Company gave us all one to encourage us to exercise, a 41mile ride is usually good for 14K 'steps', but it only gave me 9K this morning, feeling cheated :-)


 
It knew you weren't trying hard enough so docked you 5k.


----------



## addictfreak (23 Mar 2013)

Not a flake here on the North East Coast I'm pleased to say!

Yet!


----------



## Goldcoast (23 Mar 2013)

Argh!!! Seriously fed up with this weather 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GugsCdLHm-Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2013)

I got up early it was wet but I was tempted to go out but still had the remnants of a healing trapped nerve; so I thought Id let it take its course and went back to bed for a few hours extra kip. Its now looking pretty white out there!


----------



## mangid (23 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> I got up early it was wet but I was tempted to go out but still had the remnants of a healing trapped nerve; so I thought Id let it take its course and went back to bed for a few hours extra kip. Its now looking pretty white out there!


 
Rest and get well soon !


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 Mar 2013)

Hasn't stopped snowing all night, properly deep now but the pavements are icy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

Snow is melting quicker than the meltiest thing from the planet Melt. Going to be very icy in the morning though.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2013)

Down in Southampton we are suppose to get some tonight and tomorrow, but I bet we won't


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Mar 2013)

Never cycled in snow. Was injured and lost one chance, was abroad and lost second chance, this time I've got gastric flu (or something as disgusting), so I'm missing out again. Is this some sort of conspiracy?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Mar 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Down in Southampton we are suppose to get some tonight and tomorrow, but I bet we won't


Several feet of snow for Monday morning would suit me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2013)

Snow clear from the roads last night, get up this morning and it is all back


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snow clear from the roads last night, get up this morning and it is all back


Ditto down here in Pottybo


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Mar 2013)

Doesn't seem very windy here though, so that's a blessing. Saves getting 'whiteout' on the glasses. Debating going out or turbo-ing. Pros and cons balancing. And faffing about on cycle chat!


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

Just 3 weeks ago and 400miles further north






Meanwhile down south today


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Mar 2013)

Wrapped up warm to take the dog out. Will make a decision based on that 

Decision made. Turbo wins. Bloomin' windy,


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

Fingers crossed it'll warm up a tad after lunch cause I'm getting cabin fever


----------



## cyberknight (24 Mar 2013)

Spent an hour and a half clearing the drive up to the road, its a long drive with 3 houses on but no one else ever bothers.
it has not stopped snowing since friday , its very fine now but windblown stuff so i wore my cycling specs, road is still very slushy and single lane even though its a bus route.I now have back ache ,a snickers bar and a coffee .
I cannot see me getting out today and i will probably get up an hour earlier tomorrow to see what its like although i do not fancy getting up at 4.30 .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2013)

All melting again in Leicester, really need it to go now, supposed to be taking the missus and kids to east midlands airport tomorrow morning for a 7am flight.


----------



## snorri (24 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Fingers crossed it'll warm up a tad after lunch cause I'm getting cabin fever


 I worry for you HLaB, you're beginning to sound like a southern softie.

Meanwhile in the north, with no snow to melt other than on the hilltops, the  is resting behind a cloud, we eagerly wait its return in the summer.


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

snorri said:


> I worry for you HLaB, you're beginning to sound like a southern softie.


Dont fret, I got bored indoors and went out anyway


----------



## snorri (24 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Dont fret, I got bored indoors and went out anyway


 Well done that man


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2013)

Strange really - it snowed a bit the other day but not for long.

Apparently we have huge snow dumps around us in every direction of the compass.

But here, in Kendal and the surrounding areas there is not a jot. Hasn't been for the last few days.

There is a smattering on the hills and tons on the mountains but life is as normal as ever here.

How odd!


----------



## daddypaul3 (24 Mar 2013)

same in manchester yet 10 minutes away in littleborough ,there has been a tractor and snow plough clearing the main road into Hollingworth lake ,so people don't have to walk everywhere


----------



## daddypaul3 (24 Mar 2013)

yesterday


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2013)

Wow ! and I thought 5 inches was bad. It's just onion snow, though.


----------



## daddypaul3 (26 Mar 2013)

This snow need's to Feck off now !!! am truly fed up of it


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Mar 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> This snow need's to Feck off now !!! am truly fed up of it
> View attachment 20972


 
I don't mind the snow, it's the ice cold wind that comes with it that gets to me


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Mar 2013)

Have had enough of this now! I'm quitting commuting till the temperature raises back above 0oC. I've stuck it out all winter but gah! Enough already!

Does anyone fancy organising a CC weekend away in Tenerife?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Have had enough of this now!* I'm quitting commuting* till the temperature raises back above 0oC. I've stuck it out all winter but gah! Enough already!
> 
> Does anyone fancy organising a CC weekend away in Tenerife?


 
If you quit commuting, how are you going to get to work?


----------



## eck (26 Mar 2013)

From a facebook friend:
This is my poem about snow:
Snow in November - ooh 
Snow in December - aah 
Snow in January - mmmm
Snow in February - meh 
Snow in March - fark OFF!!!​


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> If you quit commuting, how are you going to get to work?


 
I quit.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Mar 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2013)

Springfield, state capitol 60 miles south of me and home to the smallest National Park (2-3 blocks of restored homes around Lincolns Home) had 19 inches of snow yesterday. Might need a shovel to find Honest Abe's House. Snow will be melting fast as 50 f temps arrive Thursday.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Mar 2013)

It's snowing again and it's lying on the ground


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Mar 2013)

On and off snow here - now big flakes with sunshine!

Roads plastered with salt - followed a lorry this morning and it was creating a salty dust cloud in its wake.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> It's snowing again and it's lying on the ground


 
Keeps coming on and off here too. A bit scared to go out in case it suddenly gets really heavy when I am several miles from home. Starting to get totally fed up now. Getting to the stage I am not even sure I want to go out anyway


----------



## coffeejo (27 Mar 2013)

About 8 flakes fell on my house at around 9 this morning.


----------



## on the road (27 Mar 2013)

eck said:


> From a facebook friend:
> This is my poem about snow:
> Snow in November - ooh​Snow in December - aah​Snow in January - mmmm​Snow in February - meh​Snow in March - f*** OFF!!!​


Snow in April - FFS!

This cold weather is predicted to last into mid April


----------



## coffeejo (27 Mar 2013)

I wrote up my undergraduate dissertation during the Easter holidays and there was a thick blanket of snow then. Cold weather at this time of year isn't unusual, though the severity is alarming.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

I think people need to look a little deeper into this, the sun is a variable star with an 11 year cycle, within this there are longer cycles, and from what I read we may be in one of those longer cycles which is why the winters of recent years have produced more snow that we have become accustomed to in the U.K.
In the 17th century there was period Known as the maunder minimum, "the Maunder Minimum coincided with a period of lower-than-average European temperatures" I read an article in the 90's in which it stated that a similar cycle could happen this century.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2013)

Still a lot of snow lying on the ground and the back roads i ride are still down to single lane in places where they have used a plough to clear the road, cycling along with 5 foot drifts either side is interesting especially very early on as any melt water has frozen again .Luckily its light enough now at 6 am to see them and take avoiding action.


----------



## getinthevan (29 Mar 2013)

i hit a patch of solid ice the other day, and couldn't get my feet out of my toe clips in time.
i slid on my back still attached to my bike for about 10 meters.
lucky i didn't hurt myself at all, and nobody was around to point and laugh.
lesson learned though.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Mar 2013)

Glad you weren't hurt (or laughed at)


----------

